

Oculus Rift turns rollercoaster ride into a virtual shooter - digitalcreate
http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/29/oculus-rollercoaster-virtual-shooter/

======
digitalcreate
Amazing! They synced up the virtual world with the actual movements of the
rollercoaster. The only thing left is to add Leap Motion for your hands, and
create a seriously awesome super-hero game.

[http://blog.leapmotion.com/leap-motion-sets-a-course-for-
vr/](http://blog.leapmotion.com/leap-motion-sets-a-course-for-vr/)

